# [Freebie] Batman: Arkham City <ENDED>



## ikcti

In









How high resolution is high resolution?


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikcti*
> 
> In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high resolution is high resolution?
> -snip-


You know, the usual. 1080 or more. Just for a wallpaper.
That one is pretty good. I empathize... And my feet begin to hurt just looking at it.


----------



## Frazz

One of my faves, In!, really, really, really want to play this game!!!











Edit: nevermind due to rep D:, Enjoy the wallpaper anyway!


----------



## Serious Dude

hey can we put in two wallpapers??? if not then its the first one (ROG) from me!!!


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious Dude*
> 
> hey can we put in two wallpapers??? if not then its the first one (ROG) from me!!!
> -snip-


Can put in as many as you want. It doesn't mean you have more chances. I'm only asking for them because I can't find any I like, so I was hoping someone else might have something out here. =p


----------



## Illusive Spectre

(Resized)

Actual size: 2650x1600

Simple_Sky_2560P1600_SloAu.jpg 1848k .jpg file


Hope you like it







I have been using this wallpaper since 2 years ago.


----------



## Intel4Life

Found this on deviant art the other day credit to KingAcid.


----------



## Tiger S.

Meh.. Made this one for mine a few moons ago.


----------



## Nicnivian

Just a bumpity bump before I go to bed.

Keep them coming, guys and girls.


----------



## goldbranch




----------



## Nicnivian

Quick bump for those that haven't seen and might be interested in the game.


----------



## Abs.exe

In !


----------



## redsunx

I like alex grey.


----------



## Nowyn

Count me in!

And the best wp in anticipation of next milestone is gaming











Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Riou




----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> Count me in!
> And the best wp in anticipation of next milestone is gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> 
> Thanks for doing this.


I'll echo this with this wallpaper:


In please!!!


----------



## pyra

In with Milla


----------



## Faraz

In please!


----------



## Karlz3r

In, here are my contributions:







Got my hopes up


----------



## Vocality

Too bad all my others are 1440x900


----------



## Wheezo

In. Batman AA was the first demanding game I played with my current system. Would love to continue on the story.

Thanks!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

In!


----------



## Regamaster

Sorry, I couldn't choose just one.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regamaster*
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't choose just one.


You sir, win at choosing wallpapers! Those are sick!


----------



## onoz

My favorites


----------



## Angrybutcher

Count me in. Would love this game!

(Click the thumbnail, right click the picture, View Image to see the full resolution)


----------



## MKHunt

in


----------



## Lostcase

In.


----------



## amtbr

In! Thank you


----------



## Boinz

Count me in


----------



## That Guy

Just some classic gags.


----------



## K092084

In! Thanks

Just a couple I like:


----------



## Renton81

In


----------



## Blindrage606

In, thx


----------



## listen to remix




----------



## edalbkrad




----------



## Crouch

Count me in!


----------



## Laten

I used this for a good year before I changed it











Also


----------



## dmasteR

@Laten, I actually use that exact same picture of Hong Kong on my desktop lol.


----------



## james8

I'm in








and here's a scene from the most beautiful game of all time for your personal enjoyment:


----------



## Recipe7

Count me in!

Thanks for this freebie, really nice of you


----------



## Chiefpuff420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> In. Batman AA was the first demanding game I played with my current system. Would love to continue on the story.
> Wallpaper for ya (my favourite one in my "collection") :
> 
> Thanks!


where did you get that wallpaper looks a lot like my buddy sticktoon's photoshop work... and a lot like my own work. Really like it!


----------



## Deathclaw




----------



## Sakumo




----------



## nagle3092

http://4walled.org/search.php?tags=&board=&width_aspect=2560x160&searchstyle=larger&sfw=&search=random
Cant decide so take your pick.


----------



## myuusmeow

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Daft Punk


----------



## mingqi53

In! From Interfacelift:


----------



## robertoburri

In please!


----------



## wheth4400

In









hotbabewidescreen030-917162.jpg 349k .jpg file


----------



## Nicnivian

I'm going to be ending this in 1hr from now. 4:30pm AEST (10:30pm PST)


----------



## chia233

Might get a steam account just to play.


----------



## The_chemist21

IN


----------



## hotmando

http://www.ecardmedia.eu/r_space_exploration_photo_cards_14_mother_earth_wallpaper_44064.html

i use this wallpaper with my windows 7- i think it fits and looks good with everything else. Then again, i keep my desktop clean with barely any icons- most of them are on my bottom bar


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Fatalrip

In please


----------



## goldbranch

In


----------



## Compaddict

IN!


----------



## zerobahamut

in









http://deadendthrills.com

Great Website for Gaming wallpapers. He's an artist who makes 2160p screen shots of video games. It's a form of art he practices. here's some of the wallpapers below:


----------



## venomblade

in thx!


----------

